# Illustrator



## hkuhrt (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich brauche bei einer Sache mal Hilfe. Ich habe einen Kreis, in der Mitte ist ein Logo. Jetzt muss am unterem Rand  vom Kreis ein Text stehen. Der Text muss Logischerweise von Rechts nach Links lesbar sein. 

Wie bekomme ich das hin? Zeichne ich den Kreis und sage "Text an Pfad ausrichten dann springt der Text immer auf 11 Uhr. 

Ich hoffe das versteht einer.

Für einen kleinen Tipp wäre ich sehr Dankbar.

gruß
Holger


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

Eine unelegante Lösung (so unelegant wie das Wort unelegant) wäre einfach da wo du den Text benötigst, noch einen Pfad zu zeichnen und daran den Text auszurichten.


----------



## hkuhrt (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
und wie mache ich das mit der Ausrichtung? das ist ja mein Problem! Ich weis nicht wie ich das Ausrichte?

Gruß
hkuhrt


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

Warte mal noch ein bisschen, hab in der Arbeit im Moment keinen Illustrator. Ich hab um 5 Feierabend. Ist für mich schwierig wenn ich das nicht erst nochmal nachgucken kann....


----------

